
Apple Confirms New Warning Affecting Almost All iPhone Users - dsavant
https://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2020/04/25/apple-iphone-exploit-vulnerability-ios-13-mail-problem-iphone-11-pro-max-u-iphone-xs-max-xr-update/#2582355a1d36
======
bradknowles
[http://archive.is/QXeGs](http://archive.is/QXeGs)

